# anyone ever smoke a whole lamb shoulder?



## lght

I was watching that adam richmond best sandwich show and noticed they had a sandwich that used pulled lamb from a whole shoulder that was smoked.  I didn't even know you can get whole lamb shoulder and was considering maybe trying to smoke one. 

Anyone do that yet?  I believe it was prepped almost like a pork shoulder, but the rub had a different flavor profile.


----------



## roller

Sorry not me I have never even eaten Lamb..


----------



## moikel

OK  this is something I know about.Down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






we eat a lot of it I have posted a few things about lamb & won't repeat it. Lamb shoulder gets cut into BBQ/grill chops here crosscut on bandsaw ,cheap & chewy. 

Way better boned rolled tied with or without stuffing. Lovely as a pot roast . I can get the pulled idea but I would be looking towards lemon,garlic,rosemary,EVO ,oregano style of thing. It is fatty in a good way. Hope this helps.I have a post called sardinian lamb that might give you a few tips. Peas,lighter red wine & mint also pretty good with lamb .No reason you cant go middle eastern coriander,cumin,fenugreek,chilli,preserved lemon.

If you smoke it a pan underneath with wine a bit of stock,herbs to catch juices a big ++also adds steam for moisture.


----------



## petewoody

I'm with Moikel on this - lamb shoulder is too good to smoke and pull. When we lived in Australia we always roasted them. In the US we are able to get Australian lamb (usually at Costco) either bone in or out. We tend to cook them with a lot of Middle Eastern herbs and spices. Given the cost of lamb, I would stick with cheaper, tougher cuts fo smoking/pulling.


----------



## scarbelly

Here is a link to lots of threads on lamb shoulder 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Lamb+shoulder+


----------



## moikel

I am heading up to my mates butcher shop shortly,I havent cooked since I flew back in on the red eye from Darwin 6 days ago. If the lamb looks OK  or I can find a shoulder of goat I will do something big enough to feed me for a few days & Q view it.

I wont pull it ,I might smoke it or I might pot roast it "alla montagne" mountain style.


----------



## moikel

IMG_0310.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 20, 2012


----------



## scarbelly

Looking like it wants to be smoked


----------



## moikel

Left the shank on,rubbed salt ,cbp,garlic,white wine,EVO. Put it in fridge until pm my time zone.


----------



## moikel

Yup I think I will put it over pan of stock wine etc for a while in MES then in the pan for balance.I will add  a couple of anchovies to pan,it already has carrot onion garlic chopped scrappy end of pancetta.Towards end fresh peas & mint.I am cooking freestyle as usual but I have eaten this at a friends restaurant He called it mountain style or Calabrian tavola.


----------



## moikel

So its white wine ,chicken stock,garlic,carrots,onion,rosemary ,diced pancetta & 3 anchovies chopped .Bear with on the anchovies they just melt into the sauce.Thats in the pan ,shoulder is on rack above, it had a marinate in white wine CBP,EVO,garlic for about 8 hours.MES  on at 130c.This would normally be a pot roast or oven dish.

I have to work the peas out I might blanch them first,then put them,mint into sauce pan juices cook seperate & add back in.

I will get some Qview up shortly.


----------



## moikel

IMG_0311.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 21, 2012






Out of MES after 2 hours over pan now in pan . Oven for maybe an hour (ish).


----------



## moikel

IMG_0313.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 21, 2012






Just added peas & mint


----------



## moikel

Keep getting error response when trying to upload rest of photos. But trust me this was really A++. Mint,peas into sauce was just great.No added salt due to anchovy .Trust me they work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..It was back in oven for 20 mins then I let it rest for 10 while I cooked some token veg!

I dont know why this is mountain style or maybe I got lost in translation.Its got a bit of  a spring feel with the fresh peas you could use frozen ,no problem You could bone & roll shoulder but its not critical. You could cook low & slow until its almost at pullable stage up to you.

I have not cooked it this way before but the 2 hour smoke gave it a great flavour. Hope this helped LGHT.













IMG_0316.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 21, 2012






Success on upload
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Not sure if this is where you were headed but peas in season here its spring.


----------



## lght

Thanks for the tips and post.  I love the list of extra goodies you used I think I will try that out if I can find some meat locally.  Those peas look great and I grow my own shallots, mint, and rosemary so I just need to run down to the dock for some fresh anchovies and i'm all set!!

I think I will go with a couple hours of smoke and let it stew as well to tender up the meat a bit after.  Did you foil it in the oven at all or just let it cook open?


----------



## moikel

Cooked it open but foil  would be fine too. Just regular anchovies out of jar.


----------

